# Online trading account for shares in Europe



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi @ all,

does anybody knows a perfect choice for an online trading account to trade european shares?
I know for example that Mashreq have such an account but it is limited for GCC shares only; you can not trade in Europe with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------

